# old college try



## danalto

Salve, ragazzi! Ho spezzato in due una frase, il Thread di partenza è QUESTO

*SEAN
Uh, I'm still a little apprehensive about the whole  cock situation. Hey, maybe tonight's the night, you know? Go home, put on some music, light the candles, maybe take a bubble bath, break out the jergens, and  'er the ol' college try.*

Intende forse dire che le _*"farà il lavoretto"*_?


----------



## beccamutt

I'm not sure what the _'er_ is short for, but I'm assuming the whole phrase would be _...and [give it] the old college try_.  In other words, _try to masturbate_ (as college students frequently do?).


----------



## danalto

beccamutt said:


> I'm not sure what the _'er_ is short for, but I'm assuming the whole phrase would be _...and [give it] the old college try_.  In other words, _try to masturbate_ (as college students frequently do?).



Yes, that makes sense...but *'her* is his penis???


----------



## Murphy

danalto said:


> Yes, that makes sense...but *'her* is his penis???


 That's how I read it - odd as it may sound _'Er = her_


----------



## AlabamaBoy

Give'er (Give her) the ole college try è una frase fatta. Non si sa perché si usa _'er. _Secondo me è un modo di dire.


----------



## danalto

Bene, grazie, amici! Ora cerco un equivalente in italiano...eheheh da noi, c'è Federica!


_(la mano amica)_


----------



## beccamutt

*ha ha ha ha*


----------



## danalto

I found it: *mi faccio un solitario*.


----------



## Tonza

Hi, look at this definition from the Urban Dictionary, which (for once) I agree with:

*old college try*: _Giving something your best shot, even if you aren't sure how to do it._

It doesn't necessarily have a sexual sense. I agree in this case, from context, it does mean "try to masturbate", but that's not what the phrase itself means.


----------



## rrose17

I agree with Tonza. To give it the old college try just means to give it whirl, to make a real effort to do something. In the original text, is it ...er give it the old colege try. Where "er" can be another way to say hmm, or well, or unhhh, etc.


----------



## Blackman

_Pugnalarsi_ ti piace?


----------



## danalto

Blackman said:


> _Pugnalarsi_ ti piace?



 Significa _masturbarsi_, dalle tue parti??? Mai sentito!

Grazie delle spiegazioni dettagliate, altrimenti avrei continuato a pensare che avesse solo "quel" significato.

In quanto alla mia frase, ecco come ho pensato di renderla:

GARRITY	
Uh, sono ancora un po' in pensiero per il mio uccello, a dire il vero. Magari oggi è la giornata giusta, chi lo sa? Metto un po' di musica, accendo le candele, mi faccio un bagno, prendo il tubo della crema e…*mi faccio una partita a solitario*.


----------



## Curandera

A dirti la verità 'mi faccio un solitario' suona più naturale...

Offro solo un'alternativa considerando i suggerimenti di Tonza e di rrose:

_'ci dò dentro con un solitario'._


----------



## Blackman

Faccio un lavoro di mano.


----------



## danalto

Beh, volevo comunque lasciare un po' di doppio senso, come in originale, anche se dopo candele, bagno e crema...come dire...c'è ben poco da fraintendere! LOL

_@Black: ma quella faccenda del pugnalarsi...???_


----------



## Blackman

danalto said:


> Beh, volevo comunque lasciare un po' di doppio senso, come in originale, anche se dopo candele, bagno e crema...come dire...c'è ben poco da fraintendere! LOL
> 
> _@Black: ma quella faccenda del pugnalarsi...???_



Si dice, non posso farci niente....


----------



## danalto

Blackman said:


> Si dice, non posso farci niente....



eheheh Io - ripeto - non l'ho mai sentita, e soprattutto non la capisco... hmm, o c'è qualcosa che mi sfugge: uno che si masturba, si pugnala??  _(poveretto...)_


----------



## Blackman

Usa l'immaginazione.....il movimento e' lo stesso....


----------



## tranquilspaces

Danalto, you definitely need a phrase here that has nothing to do with masturbation in particular... This is a somewhat common and completely non-vulgar expression.

Even if a child was learning to ride a BIKE you could say, "Get on out there and give 'er the ol' college try." It's almost like "dai il tuo meglio" or "in bocca al lupo" or something like that.

xo
Shannon


----------



## titticar

E mettere:
"e ci dò dentro" ?
così si manterrebbe il doppio senso e si capirebbe... almeno credo.


----------



## tranquilspaces

I just want to mention that to my ear there is no double meaning here at all. You hear the phrase "the ol' college try" to refer to all manner of things that have nothing to with this activity.

By college, anyway, let's face it: "there is no try, there is only do."


----------



## danalto

tranquilspaces said:


> Danalto, you definitely need a phrase here that has nothing to do with masturbation in particular... This is a somewhat common and completely non-vulgar expression.
> 
> Even if a child was learning to ride a BIKE you could say, "Get on out there and give 'er the ol' college try." It's almost like "dai il tuo meglio" or "in bocca al lupo" or something like that.
> 
> xo
> Shannon



Oh, grazie! Ottimo, allora
*Mi ci metterò d'impegno.*
Sempre preziosa, Shannon!


----------



## tranquilspaces

danalto said:


> Oh, grazie! Ottimo, allora
> *Mi ci metterò d'impegno.*
> Sempre preziosa, Shannon!



That's perfect.


----------



## danalto

tranquilspaces said:


> That's perfect.



Thanks!


----------



## danalto

Hello, WR. Da *Supergirl*: chi parla è un certo dottor Moore, vedendo due ragazzi a cui deve fare dei test e che deve sottoporre a delle analisi (non posso dire altro della trama). _Scommetto che è facile, e non la capisco..._

MOORE
Well, you both look young and healthy enough. *Let's give it the old college try*, shall we?

MOORE
Beh, mi sembrate entrambi giovani e piuttosto in salute. , che ne dite?


----------



## johngiovanni

_Merriam Webster_ defines "college try" as "a zealous all-out effort".
"Mettiamocela tutta"?

Mettiamocela tutta!


----------



## danalto

johngiovanni said:


> _Merriam Webster_ defines "college try" as "a zealous all-out effort".
> "Mettiamocela tutta"?
> 
> Mettiamocela tutta!


Grazie, John... avevo infatti appena trovato anche io la soluzione... scusate! 
La tua mi piace! 

Anche qui:
old college try - Wiktionary


----------



## johngiovanni

Ciao, danalto.  My thanks to you.  (Before I read your post I had heard neither the Italian nor the English expression!)
Perhaps "college try" is more AmE than BE.


----------



## danalto

johngiovanni said:


> Ciao, danalto.  My thanks to you.  (Before I read your post I had heard neither the Italian nor the English expression!)
> Perhaps "college try" is more AmE than BE.


So, we just helped each other!


----------

